
Python joins movement to dump 'offensive' master, slave terms - rajathagasthya
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/09/11/python_purges_master_and_slave_in_political_pogrom/
======
wemdyjreichert
This is equivalent to Farmers banning the word "hoe". This just strikes me as
kind of silly. I forwarded this to an African-American friend who works with
Python a lot. His response was "Lol, why?"

------
vectorEQ
love it how some people are so easily butt-hurt about these kinds of words,
while other people in slave families in other countries have no problem
configuring their IDE drives without getting insulted by the terminology.

~~~
jazoom
As I was familiarising myself with Go recently I was surprised to see the word
"panic" so often. Panic disorder is a real and debilitating disease. I wonder
when that terminology will change. But at least it's not as bad as other
languages where you need to spawn and then kill child processes. "Abort" is
another word we shouldn't use since it reminds some people of the killing of
unborn babies. Don't even get me started on the fact that most web pages are
predominantly white.

~~~
falcor84
I'll bite. These terms, and particularly "panic" and "kill" have negative
connotations in software. These are things that we generally prefer to avoid
when creating our systems. On the other hand, the terms "master" and "slave"
have been used in the context of databases with an entirely neutral sentiment,
and I think that's where the problem lies, as it (slightly) normalizes the
word "slave".

~~~
jazoom
So you reckon if a parent was triggered about the murder of their own child
they'd be consoled by the fact that it's a bad process that's being killed?

And you reckon a slave who is triggered by the word "slave" would care about
that little detail just the same?

Has anyone even asked slaves or former slaves if this is something they care
about? Perhaps they'd prefer the word "slave" not being buried by becoming
taboo.

Have you asked a father how he feels about this wording, after his partner
aborted his child without his knowledge?

Or, are you just making stuff up to justify these changes because they make
__you __feel better.

------
jason_slack
Apple did this a long while ago replacing with leader and follower.

~~~
sneak
Apple also extended their crusade against firearms to modifying the way iOS
displays the pistol emoji, rendering it as a toy water pistol, an entirely
different object from a deadly weapon.

This sort of newspeak ideology-based purge is bad for everyone. Political
agendas have no place inside of general purpose communication tools. This is
no different than running an automated string replacement that changes the
word “handgun” to “squirt gun”.

